# Ways of asking permission to hunt land



## singlesix

I have come up with a plan to make some flyers to ask permission to hunt coyotes on private property. Seems like it would be a better idea to put one in someones mailbox rather than knocking on doors. Whats your take on this? I dont really feel comfortable knocking on doors, and i can put alot of information on a peice of paper and they can choose to contact me. Have any of you taken this approach? I could even ask them to join me in the flyer if they are not familiar with calling in coyotes. Your thoughts please


----------



## On a call

I thought about doing that and one really good property would be worth the time put into doing it. However with that said....flyers tend to be pitched. So take your time on how you want to word it...another thing. Putting a flyer into a persons mail box might get you into trouble, it is not legal. I have passed out thousands ! and have only gotten one call or complait in my times. I was looking for landscape jobs. You are ok if they are stuck to the outside some how. Rubber bands work well. And it you use nice rubbler bands they might take the time to read what you have to say.

Another idea is to go to the local gas stations, elevator, or where ever farmer and ranchers show up...post a flyer there too.

We might try to develope one here that we can use ideas off of.


----------



## youngdon

I think a personal visit is much more likely to get you the ranch to hunt as long as you present yourself well. I like to see who I'm dealing with, you don't have to be all prettied up but a little professionalism would do you a lot of good. Also be direct, most farmers and ranchers are pretty direct about what they want and need. Yes sir and no sir will get you a long way with a lot of them also 
We have a lot of public land here as you probably do also but the ranchers who hold the lease like to treat it as if they own it assure them you will do the same. I once had a rancher invite me to hunt around his ranch house after he spotted me picking up empty beer cans some slob left behind, I have an open invitation as long as I am alone. He has some great property and I have made some spectacular misses there.


----------



## jeremy

I would say youngdon is right, I think a handshake would take you farther than a flyer. Pick out the prime locations that you find attractive and go for it. Its just a no. Most farmers are pretty accepting of predator hunters. I believe a flyer would be too desperate. This is a privledge and not being there in person would turn people off. Just be respectful and offer to help with work on the farm if the landowner needs it. Good Luck


----------



## On a call

I think SS was trying to find a way to cover alot of ground in as little time as possible. Just like a personal referal almost gaurentees a job, a personal meeting is better than a flyer no question. Both ways work the worst they can do is say no.

either way...good luck


----------



## ebbs

x3 on the personal visit. I also offer to trade a few chores if they want. One guy that lets me shoot on his land, prairie dog blast and call yotes lets me help him buck hay bales in the fall when he's gearing up for winter with his horses. Goes along way with good will and I hope to get some referrals from it too.


----------



## coyotejon

i drove around one day and got told "no" all day. I think when it was all said and done I had like 15 "no's". It sucked. I am actually thinking about doing flyers too, it gives them a little time to think about it rather than putting them on the spot for an impulse decision.


----------



## hassell

YD's and ebbs idea's work the best, haven't asked a farmer who I've never met but have hunted on some ranches and have always offered to help them weather it be welding, mechanic or what ever talents a person may have and if I had gotten a elk or deer from somewhere else have given them some and that in it self goes a long ways. Never predator hunted on any farms but I have a few prime farms in mind.


----------



## On a call

ebbs said:


> x3 on the personal visit. I also offer to trade a few chores if they want. One guy that lets me shoot on his land, prairie dog blast and call yotes lets me help him buck hay bales in the fall when he's gearing up for winter with his horses. Goes along way with good will and I hope to get some referrals from it too.


And you get to buf up too ol boy, not like shuffling chairs around ha ha. That too can be back breaking. I alway try to drop off a pie once in awhile too to show appreciation.


----------



## singlesix

Thanks for all the input, i had my daughter type me up something since she knows how to use micro office better than i. What i came up with was more of a letter than a flyer. On a call you are right i am trying to cover alot of ground. See i still hunt the Blm land but i pass up so much nice areas that if i got out and stopped to talk to each person i wouldnt have time for the most important task at hand. I got caught on a ranchers land while back with out permission and i dont want to deal with that again. It was state trust land but still , i should have known better. Anyway the guy was really nice when he figured out what i was doing. luckily i had just shot one and kept the tail, so i was able to show proof of what i was doing that day. He ask that i always come alone and so i do. I havent offered him help on his ranch but i did buy him some beer. I will let you know how my letters/begging flyers work out oh if you wanna see how i wrote it ill post it and you can tell me what you think i could use some opinion.


----------



## coyotejon

Lets see it. I am very curious to see how this pans out for you.


----------



## singlesix

Hi my name is David; I am interested in hunting coyotes on your land. I use hand calls to call in coyotes. I am active duty military stationed at Cannon AFB. I will respect you and your land. I would enjoy having you come along for the hunt if you wish

Please contact me at:
my number
or 
my email

I also have references from local ranchers


----------



## singlesix

I tried to keep it short and simple , and this was my game plan , i said i use hand calls because i thought that would intrigue someone who hasnt seen it happen , ok i pulled the military card cause , well i can + makes good conversation later about all the places iv been. I want them to know i will respect them and thier land and this isnt just some hunt in a truck throw beer cans out the window. And last i would love for them to come along if they wish , that lets them know im thier for the exact reason i requested + its a bonus if you can make a friend.

Im open for the critics just remember this , if i sound desperate , well i am


----------



## catcapper

I think that will open some hunt'in spots for you SS. Its polite, strait to the point and respectful. Heck---If I were to recieve a letter like that one, I'd even let you hunt yotes on my place..................................................And Miss K says I'm sort of a *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* sometimes.


----------



## singlesix

Thank you Catcapper


----------



## coyotejon

So have you handed any of those out yet? Any hits?


----------



## youngdon

Good luck with the fliers David, let us know if you get any contacts.


----------



## singlesix

I will be sure to let you all know how it goes, i havent passed any out yet gonna wait till i go to some public land to hunt, and then ill pass some out on the way thier.


----------



## On a call

Good luck... I am guessing if you get 2 % return you are doing well.


----------



## singlesix

Ok i put out 5 flyers on the 15 of December and i had a rancher call me and tell me he has TONS of coyotes AND prairie dogs that i can come and take care of. I will be posting pics soon.


----------



## youngdon

Geez 20% right off the bat!! We're waiting for pics. Good luck.


----------



## Predatorhunter

I think that your flier isn't a bad idea. I think it will be fine because after you get a call then you can go and do the greeting and the handshake thing. Good luck on your new ground.


----------



## coyotejon

The only thing that would make me a little nervous is a grumpy mail man that either gets you in trouble, or takes all of your fliers. Did you put them in the mail boxes?


----------



## On a call

Follow the mail man !

And congrats on your success !! Did you hit up Cats ranch ??? By the way you are welcome here too.


----------



## singlesix

I went to the new property and got this fella. I could have picked a better day but you know how it is gotta go. The fog was worse than i have ever seen here. The wind wasnt too bad but very cold and wet. The rancher showed me the area and then he wanted to see how its done. Hes wearing a BIG cowboy hat and white shirt , not good camo lol well i decided to try and call anyway.....nothing for 10 minutes. he tells me he knows thier here he sees them all the time and i tell him "i know i see thier tracks and scat every where. The rancher decides to leave and let me play by myself







I called this one out at the second set up. i decided to quit and save the property for a better day. The rancher was pleased and gave me the come anytime you want im happy thanks guys.


----------



## singlesix

coyotejon said:


> The only thing that would make me a little nervous is a grumpy mail man that either gets you in trouble, or takes all of your fliers. Did you put them in the mail boxes?


Yes i put them in the mail boxes. Ill say this im not too worried about getting in trouble for putting them in mail boxes and if i do it will be one more story for guys to here


----------



## singlesix

On a call said:


> Follow the mail man !
> 
> And congrats on your success !! Did you hit up Cats ranch ??? By the way you are welcome here too.


No i havent hit up Cats ranch, i have way too much to explore here before i go of to new ground. Thank you very much for the welcome i hope to hunt with some of you one day.


----------



## hassell

Congrats, on the shoot and new hunting area, sounds ideal!!


----------



## coyotejon

Well, guess I have some flyers to print up. Nice dog! Good work!


----------



## Furtaker

Hey it maybe worth a shot.


----------



## youngdon

Good job SS.


----------



## On a call

Good job. did you try putting up a flier at a mill or gas station ?


----------



## On a call

That yote looks like he has a leash....


----------



## singlesix

On a call said:


> Good job. did you try putting up a flier at a mill or gas station ?


No i havent put any at a gas station or anything public.

He did have a leash i call it the drag save your back leash:nut:


----------



## On a call

Save your back leash...now that works for me. I remember the first yote I shot. We were about 500 yards from the truck across a plowed field. I hoisted him up with the back legs on each shoulder. I tooted him to the truck not thinking about the blood dripping down my back, butt, and legs. And to top it off he had fleas geezo pizza I was itching all the way home.

Stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## singlesix

On a call said:


> Save your back leash...now that works for me. I remember the first yote I shot. We were about 500 yards from the truck across a plowed field. I hoisted him up with the back legs on each shoulder. I tooted him to the truck not thinking about the blood dripping down my back, butt, and legs. And to top it off he had fleas geezo pizza I was itching all the way home.
> 
> Stupid is as stupid does.










Trust me if done dumber, but trying to be smarter


----------



## On a call

You know the saying....when at the bottom there is only one way to go.

I think he ran to the call because he was soo fed up with scratching.


----------



## ReidRH

Hey SS I say put them out and follow up with a visit as this will tell ya two things First the Kind of person your dealing with Second you may get a look at the ground before hunting and maybe a tour of it from the rancher/farmer/landowner!

Of course if the location is several miles away I would take my equipment no use in wasting gas.....


----------



## singlesix

ReidRH said:


> Hey SS I say put them out and follow up with a visit as this will tell ya two things First the Kind of person your dealing with Second you may get a look at the ground before hunting and maybe a tour of it from the rancher/farmer/landowner!
> 
> Of course if the location is several miles away I would take my equipment no use in wasting gas.....


Good idea, thier is ALOT of good coyote land out here and i dont think ill be running out of it any time soon. These places are about 30 or so miles from where i live so yes i do bring everything. Rancher called me yesterday to tell me he has dead calf laying on his property and he is already seeing coyotes. He wanted to know if i wanted to come out and shoot them







Im gonna bring someone from work that has never did a coyote hunt. Im gonna call in his first coyote and film him also. Should be a fun deal. Sorry for getting carried away here.


----------



## RoughNeck

You can also put an add in the local paper or avalanch journal, worked with us but only on one still better than none at all and hint in about odd chores if they need be to better your chances of getting on one. If you have any skills that might help out then let them know about the skills also. Goodluck


----------



## youngdon

You're not getting carried away at all SS, I think we all enjoy reading about this subject and perhaps we can learn something.
BTW what do you do with the coyotes you kill??


----------



## Helmet_S

Well guys I have tried a few different methods with mixed results. Around here in Missouri I find that farmers aren't to friendly with you just walking up and knocking on their doors. I dress nice, I am polite, and everything and it just seems like they don't want others on their property. I work as a Mechanical designer in a professional industry so I know how to talk to people, present myself, and act properly. I have heard the same from alot of people around me looing for places to hunt and such.

So with that said I placed an ad on www.craigslist.com and basically said that I was looking for a place to hunt coyotes. Explained that I wasn't asking to deer/turkey hunt and would be respectful. I got a few responses but it was from people who really didn't have a good place to hunt and was just basically a waste of time.

So not today I just tried emailing a few people from www.craigslist.com that are selling livestock. I figured that if they are interested they will read my whole email and contact me. I sent out 6 different emails and we will see what happens.

Most of the places that I have found to hunt at have been through word of mouth or a friend of a friend of a brother's uncle type of deal.

Man I am just now realizing that people in Missouri might not be as friendly as I like to say they are.


----------



## singlesix

youngdon said:


> You're not getting carried away at all SS, I think we all enjoy reading about this subject and perhaps we can learn something.
> BTW what do you do with the coyotes you kill??










I make an awsome coyote broth


----------



## singlesix

Helmet about four months ago i put a add on craigs list and had someone call me, it was a guy who worked for a rancher and took me out on the land. We called one in and he missed the shot, but we had a blast and i learned some things from him as well.


----------



## Helmet_S

I haven't given up on the idea of finding a hunting spot off of craigslist but I am just dissapointed by the outcome. we will see what happens.


----------

